# WOW that was quick



## FUCCO (Oct 6, 2007)

I Have the hr20-100. I bought the linksys gaming adapter today. I hooked it right up to the hr20 on my secured network did a test and everything is good. ten minutes later i see the on demand feature via the menu. 5 min after that i have chan 1000 and all the other on demand channels. so far the only program i have is some big ten games (which i dont care for) but downloaded it anyway to test everything. After 5 min i am at 23% downloaded. I was amazed how simple this was to hook up and i had no delay or waiting for the ondemand stuff to appear.


----------



## Foghorn (Sep 29, 2006)

I just hooked up mine with the Buffalo Wireless-G MIMO Performance Ethernet Converter and I waited a few minutes and the On Demand button appears on the menu but does nothing when I press it. Is that normal? Is Channel 1000 the main channel for DOD?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Foghorn said:


> I just hooked up mine with the Buffalo Wireless-G MIMO Performance Ethernet Converter and I waited a few minutes and the On Demand button appears on the menu but does nothing when I press it. Is that normal? Is Channel 1000 the main channel for DOD?


Yes channel 1000 is the main DoD channel. It takes you to the DoD menu.

You need to either wait for DirecTV to activate your account now since you are connected to the internet or call them and have a CSR do it for you.


----------



## Foghorn (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks for the quick reply.

So the On Demand Button will work once Directv activates it? Does that take me to Channel 1000? 

What else can I do now that I am connected? Sorry if this is a dumb question.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Foghorn said:


> Thanks for the quick reply.
> 
> So the On Demand Button will work once Directv activates it? Does that take me to Channel 1000?
> 
> What else can I do now that I am connected? Sorry if this is a dumb question.


Yes it will work once DirecTV activates your account.

Yes the On Demand option in the menu will take you to channel 1000.

Since you are network you can also use the "Media Share" option. That will allow you to stream music and photo's from your PC/'s to the HR20.

BTW there is no dumb question here. We all need help some times so if you don't know something ask and we will be glad the help.


----------



## Foghorn (Sep 29, 2006)

Is there a link I can read about Media Share?

I can't get channel 1000 yet, should I reboot and then call if it is not active? Is there a certain number to call?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Curious as well. FINALLY got connected to the network, but pressing On Demand in the menu does nothing. Is there an average wait time, or are most people calling?


----------



## sean10780 (Oct 16, 2007)

BMoreRavens said:


> Yes channel 1000 is the main DoD channel. It takes you to the DoD menu.
> 
> You need to either wait for DirecTV to activate your account now since you are connected to the internet or call them and have a CSR do it for you.


Do you know how long it usually takes for Directv to activate your account?


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

I have have Two HR20-100s I have been waiting since Thursday afternoon.

I even checked my Link router log to verify that it is talking to direct tv server.

Nothing yet. I may call when I get home.


----------



## Foghorn (Sep 29, 2006)

I went to the Setup Menu and did a system restart and after it came back up it was there. 

Try that.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I think we are still not supposed to call Directv regarding DoD. Even the DTV forums web site says that.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Menu reset got DoD and media share working here.


----------



## Randino (Oct 12, 2007)

So I call D* to get them to activate my On Demand since I'm connected to the network now. Yea I know I'm impatient, but oh well. The first CSR tries to activate it to no avail, so she puts me through to programming so they can do it. The CSR in programming says On Demand isn't available on my receiver. I say I have the Hr20-100, then he says it's not active on ANY receiver. So I tell him I know lots of people who already have it, and he says I must be talking about cable. So I guess the CSR's don't know what they have yet. LOL


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

No real surprise there, unfortunately.


----------

